# 40 weeks no sign of labour



## rapp

hi everyone well im 40weeks and have had no sign of labour i really dont think that she is ever going to arrive and its driving me crazy as my partner works away and cant come over to me until im in labour as thats the way work have made it,, we have been away 3 weeks now will be 4 if she doesnt come and im finding it hard i really miss him and just want to be a family, this is our 1st child but we are anxious i no theres nothing i can do but wait but its driving me insane am i the only 1 in this situation??? x


----------



## Cateyes

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

First welcome, I'm new here too. We are trying to conceive our 4th. Each pregnancy is different. My first I was 2 days late, my 2nd was born on her due date, and my third was 6 days early. The best thing that you can do is walk. This can help bring labor on. I hope you have your healthy baby soon. good luck.


----------



## Aimees/Mummy

Welcome to B&B. I was 9days late with my daughter - seemed like a lifetime after 40 weeks. I had no signs and then labour just started all of a sudden so there is still hope that you will go into labour soon even if you have no symptoms so far.

You have already lasted 3 weeks and you know that you only have a maximum 2 weeks left to go so try and stay positive.

Lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## embojet

:hi: welcome to BnB


----------



## malpal

hello and welcome xx Fingers crossed it won't be long xx


----------



## lorrilou

welcome to baby and bump. 

dont worry too much about it hun. with my first i had absolutely no signs, no pains or anything until the day i had her and even then nothing until my waters broke.


----------



## rapp

thanx everyone it makes me feel better that theres you guys out there and im not on my own,, i do feel alot better now i no there is 2 weeks max then she will have to arrive hope you all have a nice weekend..


----------



## Tamaz

Hello, and I pray that soon you'll be screaming for drugs!!!


----------



## rapp

im not that really bothered about the pain i no as soon as i have pain il have joy cos il have my daughter and be back with my partner,,, he is german and we live there but i chose to have my daughter in england its my home and i no how evrything works all my family is here,, so pain is good for me cos i no im that step closer to being with my love,, haha soppy init, xx


----------



## meno123

40 weeks?
how come?
and ho is that?:growlmad:


----------



## sandy28

welcome:happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2016/2016627aiab1h5fxf.gif


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Any signs hun?


----------



## rapp

:wacko:no theres no signs so the midwife has booked me in for an induction on the 1st oct, my partner is only allowed 1 day of work so will fly thurs nite to be with me friday then has to fly back sunday for work monday it takes the mickey,, i should feel happy that he will be here but im sad that then we will be apart again until me and the baby can fly..

how are you??? x


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

rapp said:


> :wacko:no theres no signs so the midwife has booked me in for an induction on the 1st oct, my partner is only allowed 1 day of work so will fly thurs nite to be with me friday then has to fly back sunday for work monday it takes the mickey,, i should feel happy that he will be here but im sad that then we will be apart again until me and the baby can fly..
> 
> how are you??? x

doing good, still have 8 days unil testing hoping this will be our month. I remember when I was pregnant with all 3 of my girls and the end seems to never end. My husband works close to home but he would only get one day off as well. It will be here before you know it. Who knows labor can happen at any time. My 1st daughter she came 2 days late, That sucked, although I had labor pains, it wasn't until my 3rd trip to the hospital they finally kept me. With my 2nd daughter I had no signs of labor at all, woke up in the morning and my water broke. My 3rd daughter came 6 days early. I just had light cramps but told my husband that we should go walking, we ending up going and taking a walk at the hospital. They kept me. Even though my body went into labor on it's own, I got stuck and had to be induced to push things along all 3 times. i did everything in the books on how to bring labor on, the only thing that worked was walking. Before to long you will be holding your baby in your arms. And not long after that you will all be together. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## va-li

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Welcome!

I am new as well, and looking forward to meeting everyone!

Take care 
xx


----------

